# Micro breaks audio video youtube with Chromium



## fufukauliza (Jul 14, 2022)

Hello everybody,

as per object I noticed that if I watch music videos on youtube with Chromium during the video there are some random audio micro interruptions.
To make you better understand it is the same effect that is heard when the needle of a turntable "jumps" for a moment while reading the vinyl.
This is not the case with Firefox.

Thank you all.


----------



## Voltaire (Jul 15, 2022)

I want to confirm this. This has been a problem in Chromium for a long time. I use bit-perfect mode. In Firefox I never had the problem. By the way, the problem is largely or completely limited to _youtube_ in Chromium. But also for video conferencing with eg Google Hangouts or other options, Firefox is always more reliable than Chromium on FreeBSD. _With Chromium_ I often find myself unable to hear the other person's audio on FreeBSD with certain browser video conferencing technology.


----------



## tingo (Jul 17, 2022)

FWIW, I play music videos in Youtube all the time (with chromium) and don't have a problem with micro stutters. In fact, they play perfectly.
Details:

```
tingo@kg-core2:~ $ freebsd-version -ku
13.0-RELEASE-p11
13.0-RELEASE-p11
tingo@kg-core2:~ $ pkg info chromi*
chromium-103.0.5060.53
```
I haven't done anything special, just installed FreeBSD. Chromium and everything else installed from packages.


----------



## Voltaire (Jul 27, 2022)

tingo said:


> FWIW, I play music videos in Youtube all the time (with chromium) and don't have a problem with micro stutters. In fact, they play perfectly.


I have the issue on FreeBSD 12.3 and I use bit-perfect mode. Maybe it's related to one of these facts.
Today I see pkg wants to remove Chromium when I try to update the packages. Maybe a reinstall of Chromium will fix it. But I don't think it will help.


----------

